# Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Hallo erstmal, 

gibt es ein Spiel das in etwa so ähnlich wie Forza ist auf dem Pc?? (kein nfs shift)

MfG: Willi


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Dezember 2013)

Diskussionen über Emulatoren sind hier laut den Forenregeln nicht gestattet. 

*ThreadSchließungIncoming* in 3, 2, 1.. ^^


----------



## Rabber (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Project CARS


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

so das mit dem emulator is rausgenommen XD 

Project cars ist schon geil aber 2 sachen 1. Wo bekommm ich es? ich finde es nirgends und 2. Hauptsächlich finde ich forza auch wegen dem Leistungstuning so gut, denn simulationen gibt es auf dem pc so zu genüge.


----------



## DrSin (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Wie wäre es mit Assetto Corsa?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Is doch im prinzzip das selbe wie project cars nur mehr auf lenkräder ausgelegt

außerdem finde ich schon allein von der autoauswahl project cars wesentlich besser


----------



## acti0n (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*



microwilli schrieb:


> Is doch im prinzzip das selbe wie project cars nur mehr auf lenkräder ausgelegt
> 
> außerdem finde ich schon allein von der autoauswahl project cars wesentlich besser


 Bitte vergleiche die 2 Titel nicht.  Ist als ob du Arma mit Call of Duty vergleichst. In beiden kann man schiessen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Und wo ist dann da der unterschied?? O.o


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Dezember 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> Und wo ist dann da der unterschied?? O.o



Hast du beiden Spiele schon mal gespielt? 
Guck dir am besten ein paar Gameplay Videos an, das ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht

Arma: Openworld Simulationsshooter
CoD: ist halt CoD


----------



## kaepernickus (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*



acti0n schrieb:


> Bitte vergleiche die 2 Titel nicht.  Ist als ob du Arma mit Call of Duty vergleichst. In beiden kann man schiessen.



Das ist so einfach nicht (mehr) richtig und man muss das auch mal differenzierter betrachten. 
Vor einem Jahr hätte ich PC auch noch glatt in Richtung Shift 3 eingeordnet, aber es hat sich viel getan und die weit fortgeschrittenen Autos fahren sich durchwegs sehr gut.
Liegt teilweise auch daran, dass in pCARS alles zugänglich ist und AC im stillen Kämmerlein entwickelt wird und nur das (fast) fertige Zeug veröffentlicht wird.

Die McLaren (aktuell PreAlpha-Export) etwa sind in pCARS aktuell schlicht katastrophal, während sich etwa der BAC Mono oder Caterham 500R (aktueller Export nahe an der Fertigstellung) sehr gut fahren lässt.

*Jetzt zum ganz großen Unterschied:*

Wo pCARS ganz allgemein aktuell noch Lichtjahre entfernt ist, ist das Force Feedback und dieser Mangel wirkt sich natürlich auch auf das Fahrgefühl ingesamt stark aus.
Das aktuelle FFB ist im Grunde "broken", ein neues endgültiges Modell soll aber demnächst kommen.

AC bietet hier wirklich ein großartiges FFB-Modell. 

Ergo ist AC zurzeit deutlich vorne, hat aber auch ein grundlegend anderes Entwicklungs-System (bei AC fährt sich auch nicht jedes Auto von Beginn an großartig, nur sieht hier keiner die frühen Entwicklungsstadien mit rudimentärer Physik etc.) und ist ingesamt in einer gänzlich anderen Entwicklungs-Phase.

Mag sein, dass am Ende AC realistischer sein wird. Aber basierend auf den am weitesten entwickelten Autos aus pCARS läuft das ganze wohl eher darauf hinaus, dass sich pCARS irgendwo zwischen GT/Forza und AC einordnen wird.
Dein Shooter-Vergleich ist allerdings eher netKar vs NfS...

Ganz grundsätzlich verstehe ich aber nicht, warum PC immer entweder über den grünen Klee gelobt wird oder einfach nur undifferenziert gebasht wird.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

naja mir gehts ja nicht um realismus ich hab ja noch nich mal n lenkrad ich wollte einfach eine Rennsim die sich so spielt bzw auch so ist wie forza oder Gran turismo. Ich denke Project cars wird daher wohl eher etwas für mich sein. 

Nun noch mal zu meiner Frage: Wo bekomme ich Project cars her, denn auf der Webseite finde ich keinen kauflink oder ähnliches (villeicht bin ich einfach nur blind).


----------



## kaepernickus (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*



microwilli schrieb:


> Nun noch mal zu meiner Frage: Wo bekomme ich Project cars her, denn auf der Webseite finde ich keinen kauflink oder ähnliches (villeicht bin ich einfach nur blind).


 
Man kann pCARS noch nicht kaufen, weil es noch nicht veröffentlicht worden ist.

Man konnte via WMD  "investieren" und Member werden (eine eigene Variante von Crowdfunding) bis die Summe von 3.75 Millionen Euro erreicht worden ist.
Als Member bekommt man dann regelmäßig neue, spielbare Entwicklungs-Builds.

Das fertige Spiel wird (aktueller Stand) Ende 2014 erscheinen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*

Ich wusste, dass es noch nicht veröffentlicht war, dachte aber man konnte sich noch early acces verschaffen


----------



## acti0n (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Xbox 1 (nocht one) Emulator bzw. Forza-ähnliche Simulation für PC*



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Das ist so einfach nicht (mehr) richtig und man muss das auch mal differenzierter betrachten.
> Vor einem Jahr hätte ich PC auch noch glatt in Richtung Shift 3 eingeordnet, aber es hat sich viel getan und die weit fortgeschrittenen Autos fahren sich durchwegs sehr gut.
> Liegt teilweise auch daran, dass in pCARS alles zugänglich ist und AC im stillen Kämmerlein entwickelt wird und nur das (fast) fertige Zeug veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> ...


 Es ist einfach nur so, dass ich pCars so langsam satt habe. Bin seit dem Anfang dabei und es hat sich in den ganzen Jahren so wenig getan, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, ob dies überhaupt noch etwas wird außer ein netter Forza/GT6 Ersatz.

Ich MÖCHTE pCars lieben aber wenn ich das Spiel starte und 10 Minuten fahre hab ich ehrlich gesagt genug davon und beende es einfach wieder. Es fühlt sich einfach nur komisch an, man fühlt gar nicht was das Auto macht -> ich baue nur Unfälle weil es so seltsam ist. In AC fühlt es sich einfach wie ein Auto an und ich kann locker 20 schnelle Runden Imola ohne einen Unfall fahren. Was nützt das tolle neue Reifenmodell von pCars wenn es sich nicht richtig anfühlt?

Assetto Corsa ist einfach in allen Punkten was das Fahren angeht sehr weit vorraus. FFB ist neben GSC 2013 das beste, welches ich bisher erlebt habe. Die Physik ist auch wirklich sehr gut und es wirkt einfach alles so wie es sein muss. Vor allem die Animationen, wie sich die Autos bewegen sind so toll. pCars sieht da aus wie Playmobil.

Würde mich echt freuen wenn pCars so gut oder besser als AC wird, ich glaub es aber ganz ehrlich nicht.


----------

